# What to do with shoes from the thrift shop....



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

My daughter found this pair of velvet shoes for $4 at the thrift shop. Obviously they had only been worn once, and obviously this was because it must have been torture to wear them for just a few hours. By stuffing them with a roll of left-over cotton batting from quilts, adding scraps of fabric and ribbon, then using a glue gun (very carefully - so glad that I have a new one with various tips) this was the result. (Also have to include cat Bentley, who insisted on taking over the photo session and caused a big commotion swishing off all the papers on the desk but out of camera range onto the floor.)


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Great idea and I love Bently.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Marvelous jeannne - great concept and so nicely executed. Bentley obviously considers himself Inspector General.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Great idea,reminded me of a pair of green suede shoes my Mum bought me,hated them,but had to wear them,they seemed to last forever,


----------



## HappySunflower (Feb 2, 2012)

Great idea ! I can copy but am never able to "create". Love Bently ! ! You did a great job.


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Very impressive! Its marvelous what a little imagination can do along with using bits and pieces, to make something 
glamorous to stand out on the shelf.
Bentley wants to wear the white bow as a bow-tie, I think.
Cheers
Moisey


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful from tip toe! Bentley thinks so too although he may have a touch of a foot fetish going there.


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Great idea,reminded me of a pair of green suede shoes my Mum bought me,hated them,but had to wear them,they seemed to last forever,


My first pair of glamorous shoes were green suede ones with a
T Bar strap, like the flappers wore in the 1920's, except this was
the 1960's & we were off to a dance & thought we were it!


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

They look gorgeous and Bentley has obviously got impeccable taste!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Great up-cycling idea. Bentley, of course, stole the show!


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

Bentley is the star !!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Very clever!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Bentley obviously appreciates them.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Love your idea and love Bentley!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks like they passed inspection! They're lovely!&#128571;


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Bently approved!!!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Cute


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Beautiful job!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks like Bentley already has chosen the shoe that he likes.


----------



## Sunflowergirl (Jan 4, 2016)

Bentley's "Stamp of Approval"!


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

Other than looking very nice, will they serve a purpose like a pin cushion or something?


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

easyonly said:


> Other than looking very nice, will they serve a purpose like a pin cushion or something?


I'm thinking of many possibilities: display brooches... show a collection of earrings with no mates (can you tell that I save everything?!)...use very small photos of the person who wore the shoe, attach from the back to pearled corsage pins that can be stuck into the cushion to hold the photos vertically... do the same with any little "treasures" that can be held to the cushion in some way... crochet or knit flowers and adorn the cushion with a bouquet made by you... display the jewelry that was worn for the occasion, for example, a bride's shoe....same with prom or any special celebration....display a button collection. Now it's your turn!


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

Fantastic!!! Lovely way to display even that favorite prom/torture shoe that only matched "the" perfect dress.


----------



## knittingrocks (Jan 1, 2014)

Clever! To say the least


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

What an inspired transformation!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

How clever you are. As the saying goes, you have taken lemons and made lemonade.


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

All three are very cute!


----------

